# Hiroshi Ashi interview



## refcast (Nov 30, 2021)

Info about Hiroshi ashi

Introduction





堺刃物『芦刃物製作所』 芦 博志(前編) | （株）メープルファームズジャパン







maple-farms.co.jp





Heat treat book and forging, his father





堺刃物『芦刃物製作所』 芦 博志(後編) | （株）メープルファームズジャパン







maple-farms.co.jp





Heat treat pictures





堺刃物『芦刃物製作所』 芦 博志(中編) | （株）メープルファームズジャパン







maple-farms.co.jp





Artistic blacksmithing, wife





堺刃物『芦刃物製作所』 芦 博志(特別編) | （株）メープルファームズジャパン







maple-farms.co.jp





All Japan craftsman association profile


芦　博志 / 刃物



Yanagiba museum pic


芦博志／作品展示館



Takohiki museum pic


芦博志／作品展示館



The museum picture knives don't really exist . . . You'll be refunded if you try to buy them


----------



## refcast (Dec 4, 2021)

Also from a separate source I learned Ashi used to be very into playing the Japanese bamboo flute until he wasn't able to anymore for . . . Reasons


----------

